# The Hypnotist



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

It was entertainment night at the old peoples home.

Claud the hypnotist exclaimed "I'm here to put you in a trance, I intend to hypnotise every member of the audience.

The excitement was almost electric as Claud withdrew a beautiful antique pocket watch from his coat.

"I want you each to keep your eye on this antique watch. Its a very special watch and its been in my family for 6 generations."

He began to swing the watch gently back and forth whilst quietly chanting "Watch the watch, watch the watch, watch the watch"

The crowd became mesmerized as the watch swayed back and forth, light gleaming off its polished surface. Hundreds of pairs of eyes followed the swaying watch, until, suddenly it slipped from the hypnotist's finger and fell to the floor, shattering into a hundred pieces.

"SHIT" said the hypnotist

>
>
>
>
>
>
>

It took three days to clean up the recreation room...................


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

:lol: Pmsl


----------

